# Making Baits!



## Captain Ahab

Just put in my order for molds, plastics and all the goodies to start pouring soft plastics!

Get ready - I will be sending samples


----------



## Jim

Here we go, Let the games begin? What kind of molds? Or is it a secret?


----------



## Captain Ahab

4' sticks and 3.5 tubes


Those are the two baits I use the most


----------



## Jim

Been toying with the idea of making some buzzbaits myself. Who knows. :shock:


----------



## FishinsMyLife

I'm just as happy seeing all of these amazing baits ya'll make, and maybe testing a few out  . Really though, the baits ya'll make are amazing


----------



## dampeoples

Nice man  Nothing like making, fishing and _catching_ fish on your very own baits!


----------



## BassAddict

When i saw your post on doing your own tubes I knew youd be hooked, let me know if you need a field tester, ill be willing to scrafice my time for ya  hehehehe


----------



## Icefisher15

Yah I can't wait to see how the tubes come out, if I made any plastic thats what it would be.


----------



## Nickk

BassAddict1976 said:


> When i saw your post on doing your own tubes I knew youd be hooked, let me know if you need a field tester, ill be willing to scrafice my time for ya  hehehehe




me too!


----------



## Captain Ahab

You will all get a few - no worries.


----------



## BassAddict

Me and Shinerman77 got into making 4" brush hogs a little over a month ago, once we get a formula that actually starts catching fish for us we will be sending em out to some forum members for field testing too


----------



## Captain Ahab

Got my stuff today - poured the 1st round of 4" worms and 3.5" Tubes. Of course I made them in the colors that I use the most for each

I am pretty happy with the consistency, sink rate and colors, but I will be experimenting after a few field tests


----------



## Nickk

nice!


----------



## SMDave

Those are nice! I like those fatter-style skirts on those tubes!


----------



## BassAddict

Nice color, this is my go to color too, almost all my fish I catch on green pumpkin because its my cofidence color. The sticks looks soft as $%^, I cant wait till i can afford the stick kit. All in all nice first pour, keep it up


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am still experimenting with softness and colors - got some awesome chocolate colored tubes going then I burned my plastic!  

Now I am making softer tubes in a milk chocolate color w/ dark flake - they look really sweet as well.


----------



## BassAddict

esquired said:


> I am still experimenting with softness and colors - got some awesome chocolate colored tubes going then I burned my plastic!
> 
> Now I am making softer tubes in a milk chocolate color w/ dark flake - they look really sweet as well.



30 seconds then stir till you learn how fast your microwave will cook the plastic. Im trying to make some coffee colored brush hogs, so far im close but not perfect. Maybe we can exchange recipes


----------



## Captain Ahab

I have poured about 50 tubes so far and about the same number of 4" stick baits. Got some good colors and softness going on and I am gonna give them a test tonight.

The one thing I do not like is that becuase I only purchased mold for personal use, the 4" senko type baits have a flat spot - I am sure they will catch fish, but they do not look as pretty as I would like.

Anyone who wants to help me test is welcome to some :shock:


----------



## SMDave

esquired said:


> I have poured about 50 tubes so far and about the same number of 4" stick baits. Got some good colors and softness going on and I am gonna give them a test tonight.
> 
> The one thing I do not like is that becuase I only purchased mold for personal use, the 4" senko type baits have a flat spot - I am sure they will catch fish, but they do not look as pretty as I would like.
> 
> Anyone who wants to help me test is welcome to some :shock:


I'm in! Just tell me when you're ready to give them out!


----------



## Captain Ahab

NOW


----------



## Captain Ahab

Poured a mess of tubes, 4" stick baits and a few flukes and took them out for field testing today - THEY WORKED GREAT!

Caught about 30 SM Bass in the Delaware river - Black tubes, dark green stick baits and the fluke are smoke with black flake (looks like a shad fry which are all over the river right now)

I am not real happy with my worm mold as the stick baits are a one sided mold with leaves a flat ridge on the bait - but they worked great

The tubes are awesome - I made them soft and heavy for fishing the strong currents and they did that great!


I will be sending some samples out to those who asked and one who did not (ah that means you Mr. T.!!!)


----------



## Jim

esquired said:


> Poured a mess of tubes, 4" stick baits and a few flukes and took them out for field testing today - THEY WORKED GREAT!
> 
> Caught about 30 SM Bass in the Delaware river - Black tubes, dark green stick baits and the fluke are smoke with black flake (looks like a shad fry which are all over the river right now)
> 
> I am not real happy with my worm mold as the stick baits are a one sided mold with leaves a flat ridge on the bait - but they worked great
> 
> The tubes are awesome - I made them soft and heavy for fishing the strong currents and they did that great!
> 
> 
> I will be sending some samples out to those who asked and one who did not (ah that means you Mr. T.!!!)



Thank you sir!
I cant wait to try them.


----------



## bassboy1

If you don't mind, I wouldn't be against havin' a couple. After success with the boss man's worms, I would like to see what ya got.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Sure - PM me when you are ready


and I know - I have to pour a few more and then will send them out to those people who asked (and a few extra for SMDave becuase he used them up :lol: )


----------



## SMDave

Thanks esquired! I'm convinced they do work. I had been fishing the zoom tube for about 30-45 minutes with no takers. Then I tie on one of esquired's smoke tubes and cast it in the same spot. 10 minutes into jigging it, I feel two large taps, and set the hook, watching as my first smallie comes into grabbing range. 8) I noticed the flat bottom on the senko as well, but don't worry, I'm sure it doesn't do anything bad. I also have heard that flat bottoms on baits cause them to dart (or glide?) more so I will have to test these out soon.


----------



## pbw

All those flavors what about iced tea?


----------



## Captain Ahab

SMDave - for teh De River smallies fish the Senkos with a sliding bullet weight T-rigged. Use enough weight to hold bottom allowing the bait to "tick" across the rocks. Always cast across or downstream (never, ever up stream, it will slide under the rocks and snag) I have been killing the fish with the 4" sticks!


----------



## SMDave

Alright I'll be sure to try out your senko this saturday! Get ready smallmouths!!! :twisted:


----------



## Nickk

esquired said:


> Always cast across or downstream (never, ever up stream, it will slide under the rocks and snag)



Nice!


----------



## Jim

Nickk said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always cast across or downstream (never, ever up stream, it will slide under the rocks and snag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
Click to expand...



LOL! No wonder...All these years. :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab

If you snag while the bait is across or downstream just let line out (a lot of line) the current will reverse the angle and pull the bait free 90% of the time.

This really applies to the Delaware which has a wicked strong current flow compared with any other river I have waded


----------



## SMDave

Yeah I got snagged about 10 times when I was fishing, maybe more, but only lost one rig (your tube and my last jighead). I just pulled, then released the line suddenly so it would act like a rubberband and it came out quite easily.


----------



## dampeoples

Had a fun afternoon, took the bottom 1/2 of a gallon of plastic, and a buddy and I poured for an hour straight. He kept the molds emptied, I filled them back up, and kept the microwave running. Not sure how many baits we made, but the molds got so hot we had to stop, it became uncomfortable to open them, or even rest my hand on the lip while pouring. All of them were Watermelonseed, so the mixing was nice and easy, and they were all P-Stick baits. Gonna do a mP worm run and a Thing run soon 

Also painted some baits, probably the hardest color pattern I ever had to paint! Just kidding, they were all black, with red eyes


----------



## Jim

dampeoples said:


> Also painted some baits, probably the hardest color pattern I ever had to paint! Just kidding, they were all black, with red eyes



:mrgreen: \/


----------

